# Ubuntoo or Fedora?



## Wilber (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello peoples

I have been struggling to install Gentoo linux on a new laptop of mine and after giving up I am now thinking of going to another distro.

I am wondering if there are people out there who have used both Ubuntoo and Fedora core 5 and can give me an opinion on which they believe is "more preferable". I have used Fedora Core 3 as non-root for a while on my work desktop, it does it's job and I'm used to it, but I think it is a bit on the ugly side. I quite like to the look of Ubuntoo so I am wondering if it is worth changing. I just don't know what kind of differences I would be expected to notice between the different distros.

To be honest I am doubtful there is much of a difference between them. But opinions, if anyone wants to give them, will be appreciated.

Cheers

Wilber


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I've used both...(Ubuntu & FC5) and prefer Fedora Core 5. It's prettier for one thing:grin: seriously, ubuntu put me off with that mud-theme. I am also relatively new to Linux, and found FC5 quite easy to configure. Especially with this guide:http://stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_5_installation_notes.html

I followed all the steps and now have a fully configured desktop. It's really sweet.
During installation, you have the choice of which GUI to install, KDE, GNOME or Xfce. I installed KDE and GNOME. I personally prefer KDE.

Oh, and I found out that Fedora Core 5 is easier to install then Ubuntu. I was really impressed.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend Gentoo to a newer linux user and Fedora is Red Hat's testing ground for all their products that go into their Enterprise products.

I highly recommend using Ubuntu, but I still like the Installer on Red Hat.


----------



## Wilber (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you for the help.

I have done a bit of thinking and I have settled on using Fedora, it's what I know plus several of my workmates use it so I can bug them if something beyond my skills to fix goes wrong :grin: . I think the reason Gentoo was a massive failure was mainly due to the newness of my hardware and also the lack of time I had to read up on everything I needed to do, as well as my limited knowledge of Linux. I did really like the idea of Gentoo. I may try it at a later stage or have a go at installing it on my aging desktop at home.

Thanks again :wink: 

Wilber


----------



## Wilber (Jan 29, 2005)

P.S.

thanks for the link to that FC5 website. Very usefull.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

no prob:smile:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I had the same question about a month ago. I decided to go with Ubuntu. Here's why: I found a really good guide book for Ubuntu. I've used it extensively. It came with a distro CD. So now I have a fully operating system and a guide that I can reference. Call me old fashion (I’m old for sure but the fashion part is highly suspect :grin: ) but I like to look things up myself. It’s already getting pretty dog-eared. 

Why a book? I've found most of the online forums to be cumbersome at best and down right condescending at worst. "Just type this". Where!!! As a new user I wanted to understand what I was doing. BTW: Not TSF of course, the contributors here have been very patient and understanding of my amateur questions.

So, as a first time Linux user, I can tell you that Ubuntu is easy to install and I’m beginning to get a handle on making it do what I want it to do.


----------



## Wilber (Jan 29, 2005)

Well. It looks like the decision has been made for me. I have installed FC5 a few times and it just won't run properly. Screen just goes blank after a few start up lines. Probably about the time the graphical part of the startup kicks in. I am guessing it is the hardware being too modern or specific. It's a Sony Vaio.

I know Ubuntu works for this laptop already so I guess I will be trying to install that one tomorrow.

Thanks

Wilber


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

wow, I hope you have better luck with Ubuntu. And yustr, I'd prefer a book anyday instead of online guides, forums. :grin: i'm a bookworm


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

User: "Hello tech support. I'm having trouble getting my internet connection to work."

Tech Support: "Please go to the FAQ section of our web site." :upset: 

The Ubuntu forum (LINK) is really pretty good. Lots of information. But I've seen threads with over 500 posts - for a technical question (not one of our silly timeoff threads). How am I supposed to find the solution in that thread? The key is searching but I can look it up much faster.


----------



## Wilber (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the Ubuntu forums. Although like you, and hopefully most people, I prefer to look up information in books. We have a unix book at work which can give one a general grounding in these linux systems. I suppose I should pick it up and read it :sayyes: 

I guess I will have to rely on the Ubuntu forums and any online documentation for more specific things on how the overall system works.

Oh what fun one can have installing linux...


----------



## E7ernal (Aug 31, 2006)

yustr said:


> I had the same question about a month ago. I decided to go with Ubuntu. Here's why: I found a really good guide book for Ubuntu. I've used it extensively. It came with a distro CD. So now I have a fully operating system and a guide that I can reference. Call me old fashion (I’m old for sure but the fashion part is highly suspect :grin: ) but I like to look things up myself. It’s already getting pretty dog-eared.
> 
> Why a book? I've found most of the online forums to be cumbersome at best and down right condescending at worst. "Just type this". Where!!! As a new user I wanted to understand what I was doing. BTW: Not TSF of course, the contributors here have been very patient and understanding of my amateur questions.
> 
> So, as a first time Linux user, I can tell you that Ubuntu is easy to install and I’m beginning to get a handle on making it do what I want it to do.


Hey could I have some info on that book? it sounds good :grin: and I have started using linux today so it would be helpfull :wink:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional by Keir Thomas.

HERE's A LINK but it's widely available. I got my copy at Borders.


----------



## E7ernal (Aug 31, 2006)

yustr said:


> Beginning Ubuntu Linux: From Novice to Professional by Keir Thomas.
> 
> HERE's A LINK but it's widely available. I got my copy at Borders.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Wilber (Jan 29, 2005)

Not that anyone needs it but me but I thought I should add some closure to my initial query.

I did in the end manage to get FC5 to boot up using the boot additions of :

-noapic
-nolapic
-acpi=off
-pci=biosirq

I don't know which one did the trick but I got the thing running and promptly updated everything and it booted up fine from then on. I was happy until I tried to install the graphics drivers and attempt to put in the wireless drivers.

The nvidia drivers didn't install properly, I had no 3D capability, and the wireless instructions unfortunately didn't get the results that were claimed. Since I was impatient to have a working Linux, and with little time on my hands, I moved on.

Since Gentoo and FC5 had both failed on these fronts I went to Kubuntu (6.06.1) and that installed and ran fine (though I did prefer the FC5 graphical installer but kubuntus one is not bad since I heard it was their first version). Wireless worked out of the box and the nvidia drivers apt-get'ed' without problems.

I have now been running kubuntu for four days and everything is working nicely.

So for anyone else wondering what flavour to get then I can say Ubuntu/Kubuntu is a very nice straight forward version. It works pretty much the same as any other version. I must say I think I prefer Fedora overall (could be because I am used to it more), but I find Kubuntu very easy to work with and everything is nicely stable and user friendly.

Also there is a nice website of Ubuntu knowledge called Ubuntu Dapper (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper), very usefull for knowing how to do stuff.

Anyway, for me this closes this chapter on my linux decisions. The next one will be returning to master the woes of installing Gentoo properly :laugh:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I also have Kier Thomas' book, and like it for beginners. It has its warts, such as wasting too much time with OpenOffice, but no one book is going to answer all your questions. Having said that, the version in his book (at least the one I got) was Breezy, not Dapper. Dapper is nicer looking than Breezy, and has many many improvements. I ran Breezy for several months before going to Dapper. Worth the effort to download and convert the .iso to a bootable CD. BTW, you must use a 700MB CD, not a 640!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

How do I tell which distribution I have. I can't seem to locate anything that tells me when I look in my system tools. :4-dontkno

I tried using "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and it said there were 0 upgrades available (or words to that effect). So do I have the most current distribution?


----------

